# Caliper pin stuck



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I've tried searching and waiding thru the hits I go on calipers.

I'm not positive I have the correct name so I'll attempt to describe the part.

I bought brake pads for my girlfriends 96 200sx. I removed the right front caliper to replace the pads and couldn't get the new pads in. Yes, I compressed teh caliper piston.
My problem is the top caliper pin. There are two of them. The bolts that hold the calipers on the car go into these pins. Both pins are covered with a seal that expands and contracts as the pins go in and out. I'm assuming they only slowly go in as the pads wear.

Anyway, the lower pin pops right out and is well greased. The top pin is stuck solid.

After toiling with the drivers side for a while I switched to the passenger side. Evrything came apart easily. The caliper pins on this side are well greased and slide out easily. 

Now the passenger side has new pads and the drivers side still has the old pads. These old pads are about 1/2 gone. (it wasn't exactly broke. I shouldn't have tried to fix it 

So what do I do about the stuck pin? Does that mean I need new calipers? I'm afraid to beat or pound on the caliper to try and get it out. I guess the worst I could do is break the caliper. They I would know to buy another.

Any help or links to proper threads will be apreciated.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I had this problem before. To extract the caliper pin you need a short nipple that fits over the caliper pin (I think it was 1" black pipe I can't remember), a stainless steel bolt that threads inside the pin, fairly short ... 1" - 1 1/2" long I think and a few large washers which are used as spacers to increase the distance between the caliper and the bolt. You get the idea. It's a quickie made caliper pin extractor, I really didn't have the time to go buy one.

Oh and you need a new caliper pin, make sure this one slides nicely inside.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

Twiz said:


> I had this problem before. To extract the caliper pin you need a short nipple that fits over the caliper pin (I think it was 1" black pipe I can't remember), a stainless steel bolt that threads inside the pin, fairly short ... 1" - 1 1/2" long I think and a few large washers which are used as spacers to increase the distance between the caliper and the bolt. You get the idea. It's a quickie made caliper pin extractor, I really didn't have the time to go buy one.
> 
> Oh and you need a new caliper pin, make sure this one slides nicely inside.




Good Idea. 
Thanks


----------

